# Cyber Open 2012



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi guys, Cyber Open 2012 will be held on April 7th and 8th.

WCA page: clicky
MalaysianCube Forum discussion: clicky
Facebook page: clickyy


----------



## Stefan (Mar 9, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> MalaysianCube Forum discussion: clicky



I just get a standard GoDaddy page saying this:
_"NOTICE: This domain name expired on 03/08/2012 and is pending renewal or deletion."_

Will it be back?


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 9, 2012)

Stefan said:


> I just get a standard GoDaddy page saying this:
> _"NOTICE: This domain name expired on 03/08/2012 and is pending renewal or deletion."_
> 
> Will it be back?


 
Lol Stefan, I can access it np :O. Looks like there are lots of problems in Germany. Haha.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 9, 2012)

I can't access it too. Am going. Is Jon still in Toronto? Hope he comes


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah same problem here. Not sure whether I'm coming or not, but if I do, I'll be participating in 3x3, OH, BLD, 2x2 - 5x5, and hopefully 4BLD .


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 9, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> I can't access it too. Am going. Is Jon still in Toronto? Hope he comes





rubiksarlen said:


> Yeah same problem here. Not sure whether I'm coming or not, but if I do, I'll be participating in 3x3, OH, BLD, 2x2 - 5x5, and hopefully 4BLD .


 

I somehow can. :/ There's nothing too important in there though, no worries. I'll just copy everything over here just in case.



Spoiler



Cyber Open is back! After the success of the inaugural Cyber Open 2011, GameFest is proud once more to be home to Cyber Open 2012. Cyber Open 2011 managed to attract over 50 Rubik’s Cube enthusiasts from various regions of South East Asia, with contestants flying in from as far as Singapore and the Philippines. A total of 6 national records were broken at the previous event, for events such as the Megaminx and the 5x5x5 Cube.

This year’s Cyber Open is set to be just as explosive as the previous one, with 4 new events lined up for a total of 13 events ranging from regular Rubik’s Cube, to bigger ones such as the 5x5x5 Cube and other Rubik's branded puzzles such as the Rubik's Clock, Rubik's Magic and Rubik's Master Magic. If solving puzzles at blinding speeds is something you’re into, then this will be the event for you!

List of events:
1. Rubik's Cube
2. 2x2 Cube
3. 4x4 Cube
4. 5x5 Cube
5. 3x3 One-handed
6. 3x3 Blindfolded
7. 4x4 Blindfolded
8. Megaminx
9. Pyraminx
10. Square-1
11. Rubik's Clock
12. Rubik's Magic
13. Master Magic

Cyber Open 2012 on GameFest 4 homepage:
http://gamefest.org/cyber-open-2012-rubiks-cube-competition/

Official announcement on WCA and registration:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CyberOpen2012

Getting to MMU:
http://www.mmu.edu.my/index.php?req=90

Accommodation:
http://www.mmu.edu.my/index.php?req=94

Facebook event page:
https://www.facebook.com/events/386056381406416/

Competition schedule: To be released soon


edit: Arlen, jom join 4BLD!  I'll be joining that too.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 9, 2012)

I can connect fine.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 9, 2012)

Doesn't really matter anyway, cos I managed to connect yesterday, so I saw the stuff there already. Only having problems today....


----------



## ardi4nto (Mar 9, 2012)

Probably going by traveling overland and by ferries to Malaysia.
I think it's worth a try


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 10, 2012)

I still can't access MalaysianCube. Any ideas? I really want to see the discussion there


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 10, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> I still can't access MalaysianCube. Any ideas? I really want to see the discussion there


 
Now I can't access it too. :/ Maybe Kong will do something, let's wait.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 11, 2012)

There's nothing much going on there, no worries.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 11, 2012)

I gotta tell Kong that I want to join 3BLD, since there isn't going to be extra charges. Is it possible to add events after a competitor has registered?


----------



## Iggy (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll be participating in 3x3, 2x2, 4x4 and magic. Oh yeah, we need to stay overnight, right?


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 12, 2012)

Iggy said:


> I'll be participating in 3x3, 2x2, 4x4 and magic. Oh yeah, we need to stay overnight, right?


 
You can go home after the first day, I did that for MCO.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 12, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> You can go home after the first day, I did that for MCO.


 
Depends whether you enter the following rounds or not .

Also, if I do make it to the comp, I'll bring 50k Traxxas diff oil to lube you guys' cubes, if you guys want. <3


----------



## ardi4nto (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,

As I'm not Malaysian - I will (probably) travel with my friend Ilham, I want to know some things:
1. Is there any cheap hostels near the venue? I can't open the competition website right now - I saw some accommodation details there few days ago .
Or may be any cuber's house or room that we can stay during the competition is fine.. 

2. How to get there from KLIA airport? The cheapest way is better, I don't mind much about how long the travel. 

But don't expect us to come (50% chance), as we are still searching cheap flight or boat ticket to Malaysia..


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 13, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Depends whether you enter the following rounds or not .
> 
> Also, if I do make it to the comp, I'll bring 50k Traxxas diff oil to lube you guys' cubes, if you guys want. <3



The last time 4x4 and 5x5 were two seperate days, and I came the next day because it was so fun, though I did all my solves the previous day. And damn, I placed an order for Lubix :/ How did you find Traxxas?



ardi4nto said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I'm not Malaysian - I will (probably) travel with my friend Ilham, I want to know some things:
> 1. Is there any cheap hostels near the venue? I can't open the competition website right now - I saw some accommodation details there few days ago .
> ...


 
There are some in the links in the first post  From KLIA to Putrajaya is quite a distance, so I guess your best bet is to ride with other cubers or hire a madly expensive cab.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Mar 13, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> I gotta tell Kong that I want to join 3BLD, since there isn't going to be extra charges. Is it possible to add events after a competitor has registered?


You could just re-register on the WCA site


----------



## Iggy (Mar 13, 2012)

aikikai_cuber said:


> You could just re-register on the WCA site


 
How do I do that? By just filling up the form again?


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 13, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> The last time 4x4 and 5x5 were two seperate days, and I came the next day because it was so fun, though I did all my solves the previous day. And damn, I placed an order for Lubix :/ How did you find Traxxas?


 
Nah, Lubix should outperform Traxxas. Bought it just so I could provide cubers with a tight budget with a decent lube, instead of Vaseline and CRC and vegetable butter oil sesame palm olive virgin oil margarine coconut cooking oil whatnot . A cube only needs that much lube, and even if I lubed everyone's cubes, I would still have plenty, plenty left. Got it on eBay, shipping was a gazillion dollars, but I didn't/don't care ._. Bottle itself was barely RM15, d*** worth it if you ask me. Shipping was probably double/triple-ish.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 14, 2012)

Bought Lubix, hope I don't regret it. And my place to the competition venue is like 50km, so I think I'll crash in a hotel. Where would most of the cubers be staying?


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 15, 2012)

You'll have better luck asking at the Malaysian Cube facebook group I guess


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 16, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> You'll have better luck asking at the Malaysian Cube facebook group I guess


 
I really don't want to use Facebook >.> Will you be staying over or going home for the night?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 16, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> I really don't want to use Facebook >.> Will you be staying over or going home for the night?


 
I stay 15 minutes away from MMU =)


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 17, 2012)

Can I crash? Nah jk. I'll ask around, but I'm worried that if I book too late it'll be more expensive.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 4, 2012)

Personal goals for Cyber-

2x2: sub-4.5 avg5.
3x3: sub-18 avg5.
4x4: sub-1:30 avg5
OH: sub-30 avg5
BLD: 2 successes at least 
4BLD: Success.
Megaminx: sub-2 avg5.

The 4BLD goal is perhaps a bit too far-fetched. >__>

edit: changed the 4BLD goal to be more realistic. But still.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 4, 2012)

kk mine too. 

3x3: 13s avg or make it into final round (unlikely)
4x4: sub 1 avg
5x5: top 3/sub 1:45 avg/Amos loves my cube
Megaminx: NR (very unlikely)/top 3/sub 1:20 avg 

Other events I entered I don't really care.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 4, 2012)

3x3: Around 15 avg
2x2: 4-5 avg
4x4: 70s avg hopefully
5x5: don't get last, or exceed the time limit 
OH: same as 5x5   (or maybe about 45 avg)
BLD!: Get podium )) And must be sub 1:20

Good luck everyone!


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 7, 2012)

Anyone can lend me a 5x5 tomorrow?


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 8, 2012)

3x3: 13s avg or make it into final round (unlikely) Achieved, not achieved
4x4: sub 1 avg Not achieved
5x5: top 3/sub 1:45 avg/Amos loves my cube Achieved, not achieved, not achieved
Megaminx: NR (very unlikely)/top 3/sub 1:20 avg not achieved, achieved, achieved


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 8, 2012)

yay me too


DYGH.Tjen said:


> Personal goals for Cyber-
> 
> 2x2: sub-4.5 avg5. fail.
> 3x3: sub-18 avg5. oh yes.
> ...



Meh


----------

